

Ask HN: Did you order an iPad? Why or why not? - jaxn

Hey, it's the weekend and I didn't see this posted here yet.<p>I am holding off. Normally I would splurge, but I can't really afford it right now.  Maybe this summer.
======
protomyth
Ordered one for work and will order the 3G version myself (need a couple of
weeks to build back up the personal budget). Looking at it, I will probably
add the Dock and a wireless keyboard. I am not too keen on their case and will
probably just by a third part sleeve to protect it in my bag.

The big question for me is what to do about my "actual" computer. I am no
longer sure I am going to buy a portable. I might actually buy and iMac or
Power Mac. I am really looking at my traveling habits and if I can get by with
the iPad.

~~~
jaxn
I wonder what it will be like using a keyboard without a mouse. Will there be
keyboard shortcuts in mail so that you can burn through email without touching
the screen? And then, at what point do you just end up with a laptop again.

I am trusting apple that this thing is meant to be used hands on.

~~~
protomyth
I get the feeling that someone will do a text editor that uses the keyboard
only and if it has a built in e-mail, etc.

side note: I wonder how emacs would fair in the "no interpreted code"?
Probably doesn't matter as anyone who would want to run it on an iPad probably
would be a developer and could load it themselves.

------
jacquesm
Not yet, maybe not ever. Until I come across a really compelling use case for
one I probably won't buy one.

I also think that with stuff like this it is _much_ better to let other people
find out that first releases of pieces of hardware can have all kinds of
issues.

If at all, then by the time the hype has worn off and I have had a chance to
play with one for a bit, and after I've seen what the use is of a device like
that.

I've never owned a PDA because I thought I didn't need one, use my cell phone
to make voice calls with and as a camera, very rarely to browse the web.

I love technology but I can't get excited because of hype alone, I need to see
it, play with it, think of stuff I can do with it that I can't do in another
way.

I have a little 3G netbook that gives me as much or more functionality than
what I can imagine I could do with an ipad.

------
coryl
My electronics priorities are:

1) new laptop

2) smartphone

3) iPad? The desire to own an iPad is a bit more of a luxury than a necessity
at this moment.

------
dillon
There are plenty of reasons why people should or shouldn't grab an iPad. If
you have come to rely on MobileMe, which means you probably have a MacBook,
iMac, and iPhone. Then an iPad would be great. I for one am more of a Google
fanboy. I own a Droid Eris, I don't use Microsoft Office or iWork, I use
Google Docs. I use Google Calendar, Reader and everything else Google.
Therefore, there isn't any reason to buy an iPad. An Archos internet tablet is
probably more suitable for me.

------
jamesbritt
No. Have better uses for my money. Don't see what value it offers me.

------
bazbamduck
I almost ordered one, and still really want one, but got cold feet when I
failed to find evidence of a way to get my own (read: not through Apple's
eBook store) eBooks on and off the thing without iTunes - I'm a Linux user.

Unless someone on HN happens to know whether it's possible to use the iPad's
WiFi to move data or eBooks in particular?

I thought the iPad's web browser might work, but if Apple decides to restrict
its download mechanism or not have the downloaded books show up in the eBook
reader, that might be a problem.

I'm probably worrying too much, but I'd hate to end up with a ~$800 device
(3G) I can't really use much for the primary purpose for which I wanted it in
the first place.

~~~
protomyth
I think your kinda outa luck with iTunes. It seems iTunes is listed in the
requirements. I wonder if iTunes works enough under WINE to use for syncing.
It is stated on Apple's website that third-party ePub books could be synced to
the iPad.

~~~
bazbamduck
I don't use it currently, but according to AppDB it has a spotty compatibility
history, so I'm not sure.

I'm hesitant to rely on the "iTunes under WINE" method for fear of future
updates breaking compatibility. I could dual boot, but that pushes the hassle
to reward ratio a little too far for me personally.

I guess I'll take a wait and see on the iPad. Oh, well.

------
alanthonyc
I bought two - a fully loaded 3g one for myself and a wifi one "for my mom,"
which coincidentally, will not leave my possession until the 3g one arrives.

In the meantime, I'll be working on an app for it.

~~~
mahmud
Make sure you also spend some money on a security detail for your mom,
specially when traveling in the geek parts of town.

~~~
alanthonyc
I might put a tracking device on it. If someone steals it, I'll find him/her
and try to recruit as a cofounder.

~~~
benologist
What kind of company are you cofounding exactly where your ideal partner
steals iPads ....

------
jmarinez
At 8:48 AM I placed my order. I want to be able to tell others in the future,
that I was one of the first to partake on the shift from laptops to tablets.
There's no doubt that this or some other device like it, will replace laptops
in the same way that the former replaced desktops.

The vision for computing that originated over 40 years ago may finally have a
chance to come to fruition with these types of devices. The iPad will initiate
this movement. Only time will tell.

~~~
jacquesm
> I want to be able to tell others in the future, that I was one of the first
> to partake on the shift from laptops to tablets.

You'd be partaking in the shift from laptops to tablets (assuming that will
happen as radically as that) if you worked on developing a tablet or something
like that.

Ordering a consumer device is nothing to tell your grandchildren about.

Personal achievement is.

~~~
jmarinez
> Ordering a consumer device is nothing to tell your grandchildren about.

While my personal achievements are aplenty, I would beg to differ. Au
contraire. I can easily make the case that personal devices make a great
impact on society as a whole. While the mere purchase of the device is nothing
to brag about, recognizing its potential in history is. Refresh your Marshal
Macluhan Understanding Media: The Extensions of Man or wait to buy it as an
iBook. Or you can simply ask anyone who purchased one of the first Sony
Walkmans, an Atari 2400 or even a Toyota Prius (not a gadget) if they felt
that the deep in their minds, things were just not the same anymore.

Is the purchase an achievement? Probably not. A snapshot in time that deserves
recognition? Absolutely.

~~~
jacquesm
You are purchasing a consumer device that will be made in the hundreds of
thousands. That alone means that you are not 'special' in any way doing this.

The 'first' were the people that bought newtons back in the day.

The ipad, while (probably) executed very well does not break new ground beyond
being a slick re-implementation of a number of ideas in a single package.

And it's a step backward in many ways when compared to a 'real' computer, it
is basically your personal window in to the stuff that apple permits you to
install.

Be the first to jailbreak the thing, program it to allow the making of voice
calls or to put linux on it. That would merit remembering.

The people that built it can brag about that, those that buy it are merely
early adopters of a second wave of devices like this. (or actually, a third if
you count the amazon devices too).

Those who bought the first Sony walkmans do not go around telling people they
did so, neither do those that bought an atari or a Toyota, at least not that I
know of.

Sorry to burst your bubble, but if your achievements are plentiful then why
not talk about those instead. This seems a really minor item on the list of
things that a person could do in their lives. Just about as interesting as
being one of the first people to buy a laptop or some model computer.

Just imagine, remember kids, one day, long ago, granddad bought an ipad.
Versus, one day, long ago, granddad built a house or travelled the world or
did a million of other really interesting things. Sure, plenty of people
travel the world, and plenty of people build houses. But those are real
experiences, this is just exchanging cash for a device that you haven't even
tried yet.

Anyway, it seems that I'm not capable of getting my point across so I'll leave
it at that.

~~~
switch
Actually, we build our own reality. So in the life of the OP him buying the
iPad is more significant an event than SJ conceiving it or Apple making it.

Besides his grandkids would be far more interested in what he did and chose.

We are the stars of the movie of our lives. Unless we choose to make someone
else the hero.

------
naner
No. I don't need one and I'm not going to develop for the platform.

Same reason I didn't get an iPhone or Droid.

I am pretty low-tech for a geek/programmer. Still, I'm nowhere near as low-
tech as this dude: <http://jason.rohrer.usesthis.com/> It is pretty impressive
what he is able to accomplish.

------
martingordon
Originally ordered a 16GB 3G one but I pre-ordered a 16GB WiFi version in case
I don't want to wait another couple of weeks for my first order to ship and I
finally convince myself that I'll likely only use the 3G less than a handful
of times over the year I have the iPad before I upgrade to the next one.

------
morphir
I'm waiting for a similar (cheaper) device that runs android. I wont commit to
apples tyranny.

------
johng
I ordered one. For those of you who are interested in participating in an iPad
Community, I have one here:

<http://www.ipadforums.net>

------
keefe
I debated it, but instead I'm going to use the same money to buy a sony
ereader and get an iphone when my contract runs up in a little bit here.

------
Roridge
Nope, because I just ordered a Nexus One instead :)

------
Aron
Sometimes I think Apple's product sales numbers are being maintained by the
people that bought AAPL stock in the last few years.

~~~
jaxn
It would be neat if there was that sort of financial perpetual-motion. Oh
wait, that would be like the financial services industry in the US for the
past 10 years. It always comes crashing down eventually.

------
teeja
I'll wait to see if it turns out to be nothing more than a locked-down
appliance,

------
loupgarou21
haven't ordered one myself, but my boss stated that he ordered three of them.
I don't know for sure, but I'm guessing that I'll be getting one of the ones
he ordered so I can evaluate it for our clients.

------
ScottWhigham
No, have an iPhone and no need/want of an ebook/reader/netbook thing

